# Holes in Anubia



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

What is the deficiency when anubia get holes in the older leaves? Potassium?Nitrogen?


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

good question I would like to know that too. =)


----------



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

I know that leaves curling is potassium not sure about the holes. Are the holes pin hole or are they holes where damaged parts have been eaten away by inverts?


----------



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

I looked at some references and pin holes are related to potassium as well.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Here's a visual guide 

http://www.theplantguy.org/Plant-Deficiencies_ep_73.html


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks so much for the replies. Pic shows its definitely potassium...and a whole new plant site to read! whoo-hoo!. I have read many different things; lights, potassium, iron, nitrogen. This should be easy enough to fix


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

thanks! helps out a lot!


----------

